# [Comic]Super Smash Bros LOL



## Phyro Phantom (Jul 20, 2009)

This is an older comic that I felt like uploading because it's funny.  It was drawn in MS paint with a mouse so it doesn't look so pretty.  =P  I only have a few pages and I may or may not ever continue it.  Heh, looking at the date these are older than I thought - I drew them last year.  You can complain about the drawing quality, but I've already improved in that area, so criticism about the humor would be more appreciated.  Thanks...

First Page - Landmaster
Second Page - Sonic

If this makes you laugh, I have succeeded.  =)  If not then I failed... feel free to express your opinions.


----------



## Skroy (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry to disappoint you, Phye, but yup, you failed. Because of the drawing quality, I can't make out anything from it and thus I find it not funny in the least.

Concerning the art, it's a nice attempt drawing with a mouse, though... I think...


----------



## Elfin (Jul 20, 2009)

You.. misspelled "Newcomer"..


----------



## Phyro Phantom (Jul 21, 2009)

Skroy Horitz said:


> Sorry to disappoint you, Phye, but yup, you failed. Because of the drawing quality, I can't make out anything from it and thus I find it not funny in the least.
> 
> Concerning the art, it's a nice attempt drawing with a mouse, though... I think...


Lolz.  Well it was pretty bad, and it is over a year old.  Maybe I should redo the text with the text tool sometime.  -_-  Don't worry, my newer handrawn comics aren't _this_ bad... >_>  I just thought I'd post it because it was just kinda... there.



Evoli said:


> You.. misspelled "Newcomer"..


I know. =)  That was intentional lol.

By the way, this was not meant to be taken seriously by any means.  o_O


----------



## Erika (Jul 21, 2009)

*sexy sfx*

*^ Was awesome. *


----------



## BynineB (Jul 21, 2009)

It would help if you coloured it in, in mah humble opinion.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 21, 2009)

You can make some nice drawings with a mouse, it just takes longer than with a tablet.

As for the actual comics....I really didn't find them funny. Sorry to disappoint. D:
I think the problem is that there really isn't a joke, but rather some random stuff. Plus picture quality is always a plus, though not neccesarily needed. I guess keep working at it?


----------

